# Who is on the Lord's Side? !!!



## jfschultz (Jul 18, 2005)

Perhaps I am reading too much into this, I found one of the hymns at the Sunday evening service a bit odd. It is one of those situations where one picks up on a verse and heads off on a tangent that differs from the context.

I usually go through the order of the service and quickly bookmark the Scripture readings on my Palm. Time permitting I then go back and read the readings.

One of the readings was Ex 32:19-26 and followed by the Hymn "œWho is on the Lord´s Side." The hymn set the context of those on the Lord´s side going forth to win souls. But if one reads on to verses 27 & 28 Moses sent those who stood with him to go forth and kill and 3000 fell.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jfschultz_
> Perhaps I am reading too much into this, I found one of the hymns at the Sunday evening service a bit odd. It is one of those situations where one picks up on a verse and heads off on a tangent that differs from the context.
> 
> I usually go through the order of the service and quickly bookmark the Scripture readings on my Palm. Time permitting I then go back and read the readings.
> ...



I LOVE IT
I LOVE IT
Finally, we are singing imprecatory hymns!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> I LOVE IT
> I LOVE IT
> Finally, we are singing imprecatory hymns!



Kind of hard to avoid that when you sing the Psalms.


----------

